# Resort Review Icons



## webdizzy (Feb 24, 2006)

This might be a stupid question, but I can't find the answer anywhere -- what do the different icons in the Resort Reviews section mean?  I can figure out the Gold Crown and I'm guessing the silver crown means just that -- Silver Crown, but what about the red square with the yellow star and the other icons.  Are their definitions for these anywhere and the criteria used to determine which icon they get?

Thanks!


----------



## Keitht (Feb 25, 2006)

If you hover the mouse pointer over any of the symbols in the database a caption will be displayed showing what the symbol stands for.

You are correct about Gold & Silver Crown.  The decision as to which symbol they get lies with RCI & II as the ratings are theirs.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks.  I wasn't getting the captions using Firefox, so I tried Internet Explorer and it works.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 25, 2006)

webdizzy said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I wasn't getting the captions using Firefox, so I tried Internet Explorer and it works.



This means the images are not coded correctly.  IE displays the ALT tags as tool tips, when ALT tags are meant to be displayed only when the image is not displayed.  The proper tag to use for a tooltip is TITLE, which will be handled correctly by all standards-compliant browsers.  I'll pass this info on to our database guy to get it fixed.


----------

